# What is the last thing you bought?



## CaptainCool (Nov 10, 2013)

Here is a little something interesting I found on another forum.

Post the last thing that you bought and how much it cost. 
This is both about *bragging how much money you recently spent on cool stuff* and also about *trying to see how much money FAF spends in a certain period of time* (in this case until we maybe reach the thread limit).

There are a few rules to this though:
*- Don't post every little thing you had to spend money on. This is not about things like phone bills or rent.
- Don't post about things that are necessary for your daily life or very common. This includes things like groceries, fastfood or stuff like condoms.*

This is essentially about uncommon things that you bought for yourself because you wanted to have them. Like a new car, fancy new clothes, games... Stuff like that.

If this catches on I'll try to regularly edit the current total here in the OP. Please try to convert the amount of money you spent into Dollars to make this easier!

*Current total: approx. $32977.05* (Dec. 29th)

I'll go first:
A week ago I ordered this:
http://shikageanime.files.wordpress.com/2013/02/65506-y25000.jpg
Perfect Grade Strike Freedom knock-off version from China. It cost about $100 including shipping.


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 10, 2013)

The last noteworthy thing I bought was some tickets to see My Bloody Valentine in Chicago last week. With taxes and service charge it was about 40 dollars.


----------



## Yago (Nov 10, 2013)

The last thing that I bought was a blanket and body wash.

Was < 20 bucks.


----------



## Conker (Nov 10, 2013)

If beer isn't a necessity, then I bought a 12 pack of Angry Orchard for about $14. If it is a necessity, and I like to think it is, then I spent $20 on Powerwolf's new album, _Preachers of the Night_.


----------



## Willow (Nov 10, 2013)

I spent at least $100 in arcade points yesterday and didn't really mean to. I am trash. 

(it was still fun though. I got over 1200 tickets)


----------



## Zenia (Nov 10, 2013)

Since everyday things don't count... the last thing was New Super Mario Bros DS and New Super Mario Bros 2 3DS on Oct 11th. I spent $89.58cad.

I usually only spend my money on rent/bills/groceries/transportation.

edit: Oh yeah, I've spent about $60 on commissions in the last month too.


----------



## Saiko (Nov 10, 2013)

Uhhhhmmmm, last thing I remember was either a bottle of Imodium for $20 or a $30 FA commission.


----------



## Aevacat (Nov 10, 2013)

I bought a new fountain pen at the art store I frequent because the last 3-4 times I had been eyeing it up.  It was just under six dollars. (I frowned when I saw the sale price on amazon after googling it to link)


----------



## Saiko (Nov 10, 2013)

Aevacat said:


> I bought a new fountain pen at the art store I frequent because the last 3-4 times I had been eyeing it up.  It was just under six dollars. (I frowned when I saw the sale price on amazon after googling it to link)


Oh! My dad has a refillable clicky one like that. It's awesome! ^_^


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 10, 2013)

An XXL brazilian tramontina machete. 80$


----------



## Percy (Nov 10, 2013)

Battlefield 4, $60. Not too bad.


----------



## Jags (Nov 10, 2013)

I bought Â£80 worth of MTG cards.

I have serious regrets, and none at the same time.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 10, 2013)

Flag of Apartheid South Africa.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 10, 2013)

A 2B pencil.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 10, 2013)

A small bottle of chocolate milk.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 10, 2013)

Approximately 6 dollars in a shawarma last night lol


----------



## TobyDingo (Nov 10, 2013)

24 Fake Moustaches. (2 sheets of 12) Priceless... 
...yeh no they were about $2 per sheet on ebay.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Nov 10, 2013)

I bought kolaches this morning.  They bring me some slight joy.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 10, 2013)

The only thing worth mentioning, is the soviet pilot's cap and the respirator. Was 55 euros for me


----------



## Deo (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm thinking about buying the Khan Beast mask from http://www.compositeeffects.com/
I just bought a moving tail un-furred mechanical skeleton and Miss Monster mask, so roughly $300 there.


----------



## Yago (Nov 10, 2013)

Deo said:


> I'm thinking about buying the Khan Beast mask from http://www.compositeeffects.com/
> I just bought a moving tail un-furred mechanical skeleton and Miss Monster mask, so roughly $300 there.



The tail sounds cool.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 10, 2013)

camping mat roll to be used as a material for my cosplay head piece.


----------



## LadyToorima (Nov 10, 2013)

I bought my moms Christmas present this morning. A $300 fancy shmancy sewing machine. ^^


----------



## Dover (Nov 10, 2013)

The last luxury item I bought was probably Riot Points. Worth of $45.


----------



## Explolguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I bought two new pillows. $13.67


----------



## Pinky (Nov 10, 2013)

A new laptop motherboard.


----------



## Nashida (Nov 10, 2013)

I got chlamydia. 







And it is adorable.


----------



## Dictator Lister (Nov 10, 2013)

Two bags of sunflowers seeds. 1$


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 10, 2013)

This plush.
This figure.
A new Wii sensor bar (cat chewed through the cord on my old one).
And New Super Mario Bros Wii, which I'm currently playing through.

I would have liked to get the entire set of the Koopalings, but this already ran me more than I'd have liked, and I need to be able to keep up with the bills.
Maybe I'll get the others for Christmas.

Between all of the shit, I think I paid around $45?
The biggest chunk of which was the game, at $20-something new.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 10, 2013)

A meal at a local Thai restaurant- Vietnamese spring rolls, Pad Thai, and iced coffee, all under $20. Can't complain about that.


----------



## Azure (Nov 10, 2013)

a big bag of drugs

oh and a lox bagel


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 10, 2013)

Cigarettes. Ask me tomorrow guess what it'll be?


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 10, 2013)

Soda and corn chips... â‚¬2 ._.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 10, 2013)

I bought shawarma again ._.
And ice cream


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 11, 2013)

A graphic novel called 'I Kill Giants'.


----------



## Suka (Nov 11, 2013)

I bought fur for the fursuit I'm making. $55


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Nov 11, 2013)

Twix ice cream bar for $1.69. No regrets.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 11, 2013)

Today I bought *Enslaved: Odyssey to the West *â€‹for 10$.


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Nov 11, 2013)

Pokemon Y.

The last thing I bought that I actually got to see with my own eyes? A 4 pack of Bud 16oz.


----------



## Oside (Nov 11, 2013)

Four short surfboards... $1350. Now Im broke


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 11, 2013)

Some sort of hood that covers the bottom half of my face (it's getting cold out). This also helps my nose not to run after being out in the weather. The weather, the weather. Sleigh bells ring, are you listening?


----------



## Corperk (Nov 11, 2013)

Lunch â‰ˆ US$2.90 (CLP$1500)


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 11, 2013)

two 10kg bags of cat litter for a prank of a lifetime


----------



## Littlerock (Nov 11, 2013)

The last frivolous thing I bought... uh, $1 headbands. They're going to have horns attached to them later, so that's a frivolous thing. Otherwise, it's been all medical supplies, food, and a few wintering things. Don' got money ta blow.


----------



## Shinwa no Kitsune (Nov 11, 2013)

Spent $40 on an Xbox 360 game.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 11, 2013)

instant noodles!!

godly goodness! taste of heavens!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 11, 2013)

Pantheros said:


> two 10kg bags of cat litter for a prank of a lifetime



I'm intrigued, is there a video?


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 11, 2013)

Kitsune Cross said:


> I'm intrigued, is there a video?



You want one? Whell then, f*ck yeah there will be one now!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 11, 2013)

Pantheros said:


> You want one? Whell then, f*ck yeah there will be one now!



Awesome!


----------



## Riho (Nov 11, 2013)

Copy of Borderlands 2 for $15.


----------



## Willow (Nov 11, 2013)

Yesterday I spent about $25 on Steam. Fallout: New Vegas and Dust and they both play well so not a bad buy. Now all I need to do is get a controller. That'll be another $15. 

Today I bought a smoothie for $4.80

Why does everything cost so much?


----------



## Jags (Nov 11, 2013)

Willow said:


> Why does everything cost so much?



Know them feels.

Saving up, my next big buy will be a 5 day Download Ticket. There goes another Â£210


----------



## Jean Kirstein (Nov 12, 2013)

I bought a coffee yesterday that was like 3.00.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Nov 13, 2013)

I bought $136 worth of Sephora goodies.
-Benefit "They're Real" mascara
-2 Beauty Blenders
-Tarte Amazonian Clay 12 Hour Foundation in "Light Beige"
-Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder in "Radient Light"


----------



## Lobar (Nov 13, 2013)

My last frivolous purchase?  A $7 box of cookies from Costco last week to take into work because it was my birthday.  Before that, I don't even remember.

y'all spend so much


----------



## LadyToorima (Nov 13, 2013)

ScaredToBreathe said:


> I bought $136 worth of Sephora goodies.
> -Benefit "They're Real" mascara
> -2 Beauty Blenders
> -Tarte Amazonian Clay 12 Hour Foundation in "Light Beige"
> -Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powder in "Radient Light"




Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand that's one of the reasons I don't wear make-up on a regular basis. 




Lobar said:


> My last frivolous purchase?  A $7 box of cookies from Costco last week to take into work because it was my birthday.  Before that, I don't even remember.
> 
> y'all spend so much



I feel like I should clarify. There were 3 others that put in for my moms present. I don't have that kind of money to toss around. q.q


----------



## Ji-Ji (Nov 13, 2013)

£6 on a HDMI box and remote for my phone. Can put netflix on all tvs in house now c:

also a £10 on some 1direction crap, for my little neices birthday.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 13, 2013)

I bought a book about Salvador DalÃ­, approximatly 20 dollars


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 13, 2013)

A gallon of water and a quart of oil, both for the car. 8 dollars and change.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 13, 2013)

Some chicken Mcnuggets meal and a Hi-C Orange.


----------



## Punnchy (Nov 15, 2013)

$10 of Sbrarro's pizza, and a $20 pair of shoes.


----------



## Zenia (Nov 15, 2013)

I might win this thread. Well, in a couple of weeks. I haven't bought the big thing yet... but soon.


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 15, 2013)

Sticking with what the op intended it was a modified Romanian SKS 762.39  cost was $1,250.00 USD it was my mid life crisis toy/not toy.


----------



## Willow (Nov 15, 2013)

Logitech gamepad for $25. Maybe the second or third best thing I've bought for my laptop.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 15, 2013)

Fruits and beer, less than 10 dollars


----------



## Milo (Nov 15, 2013)

tight jeans that I am now regretting having bought

IT'S NOT WORTH IT


----------



## Punnchy (Nov 16, 2013)

$38.xx at Target, getting Nuucat a christmas present, $20 at walmart on soda, a hdmi cable and candy.


----------



## Percy (Nov 16, 2013)

The newest humble bundle, $5.


----------



## Magick (Nov 16, 2013)

A tin of danish butter cookies for $5


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 16, 2013)

PS4 with 3 games.  Call of Duty Ghosts, Killzone Shadow's Fall, and Assassin's Creed : Black Flag.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 16, 2013)

Humble Weekly Bundle. Roflcopters go soisoisoisoisoisoi
1$


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 16, 2013)

The Witcher 2: Enhanced Edition
Spore
Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning

30$


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 16, 2013)

One of these.


----------



## Aleu (Nov 16, 2013)

Pink Lemonade/Vanilla frozen yogurt combination

It was delectable.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Nov 16, 2013)

1 gallon of oil, oil filter and oil pan gasket for my car, around 35$ worth of stuff. Does that count?


----------



## Nashida (Nov 16, 2013)

In all honesty, a car. After I posted in R&R about my old one busting I went and traded it in for a brandy new one and got a great lease on it. It will be ready to pick up on Wednesday.


----------



## JesseR92 (Nov 16, 2013)

An EVGA GTX 780 graphics card, 750w powersupply.2 monitors,and a couple media cables 1054$


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 17, 2013)

McNuggets Meal.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 17, 2013)

An anti frost mask for snowboarding.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 18, 2013)

Groceries and Payday: The Heist.

30$


----------



## Xevvy (Nov 18, 2013)

Zenia said:


> I might win this thread. Well, in a couple of weeks. I haven't bought the big thing yet... but soon.



inb4 dragon dildos

Uhhh... for me, Burger King. Mmm, whopper.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 18, 2013)

A book by Tim Wise. You know someone is whiny when they write books outlining how unfair the system is in THEIR favor. After reading the book, it's become clear to me that people who cry "Racism" are calling the WAAAAMBULANCE!


----------



## Percy (Nov 18, 2013)

I bought a USB dance mat for Stepmania, around $55 with shipping. Now I don't have to go to an arcade to play DDR... hopefully. o-o


----------



## HallowLight (Nov 18, 2013)

My little pony id tag along with Pokemon x and a chespin plushie


----------



## Magick (Nov 18, 2013)

Viking Blod and an alligator meat stick


----------



## Phyllostachys (Nov 19, 2013)

Excluding necessities, last thing I bought was an Arabian jasmine plant. It cost me about 20 Dirhams, so in Dollars it would be approximatelyâ€¦. 2 dollars.
Hmmmâ€¦. Interesting, I felt it was too expensive when I was buying itâ€¦. It seems that my sense of economy is being warped by souq prices.


----------



## Zylo Wolf (Nov 19, 2013)

$109.99 CDN on a Sony 16 Gig MP3 and video player

Also do investments count? Cause I'll be dropping $25.000 USD into a Ecuadorian bank account to get an Investors Visa to get my residency there. It'll be the most cash I'll be putting into any one thing in my life to date, but that won't happen till a few weeks from now.


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh, technically I paid for mom's electric bill, but that was my mom's money anyway. Erm, pizza and nachos... ? Well that's what my family bought for me, and then I saw how much they'd spent (something like â‚¬90 or $100) and I felt like total shit, considering recent events

I really ought to quit spending my family's money and find a way of earning my own cash


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 19, 2013)

I bought an album from Trivium.

Other than that it's been a lot of take-away special coffees.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 19, 2013)

A deadpool hoodie and a cup of coffee.


----------



## LadyToorima (Nov 19, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> A deadpool hoodie and a cup of coffee.



Awesome.


----------



## Conker (Nov 19, 2013)

Two CDs, some booze at a concert, and a bottle of Jagermeister. Total is something like $50


----------



## Jaseface (Nov 19, 2013)

Last thing i bought was a keurig coffee maker and it cost me about $115


----------



## LadyToorima (Nov 19, 2013)

Jaseface said:


> Last thing i bought was a keurig coffee maker and it cost me about $115



Hehe, you overpaid. Take it back, it's going on sale for black friday at like 3 different places that I looked at.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 19, 2013)

LadyToorima said:


> Hehe, you overpaid. Take it back, it's going on sale for black friday at like 3 different places that I looked at.



Or just take it back.  Like so many other countertop appliances these days, the electronics are Chinese-produced garbage and it will fry itself just after the warranty expires.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 19, 2013)

Groceries. Among them some bagels and veggies I'm jazzed about.


----------



## Punnchy (Nov 20, 2013)

Bag of chips and a soda, before that a foot long sub from subway in my mall.


----------



## Zevan (Nov 20, 2013)

Dog toys...
For my dog...
$32 rounded up


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 20, 2013)

beer 30 minutes ago


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 21, 2013)

Brand new Gamecube controller. :3
I needed one.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 21, 2013)

Food.

Of food, the coffee-flavored, caffeinated almonds I bought stand out.
Mmm. Coffeemonds.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 21, 2013)

I recently bought a new jacket, because I lacked one that fit me, as well as some nice-looking collared shirts.  Can't you tell that all of the clothes I bought were black?...  I am very boring am I?



XoPachi said:


> Brand new Gamecube controller. :3
> I needed one.



I really need to save up for a gamecube.  The last one I had was stolen about a year or two ago, and I would given anything to play my old games again.


----------



## Punnchy (Nov 22, 2013)

Subway, then a drink for my boss, one for myself, and potato chips.


----------



## Maolfunction (Nov 22, 2013)

Shoes for work. Memory foam insoles, which are super comfy considering how I walk eight hours a day in them.

Spent $35 on them, which was brought down from $60 using coupons.


----------



## LilSprite (Nov 22, 2013)

Just now latte machiato because I could


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 22, 2013)

My ref sheet. Finally.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Nov 22, 2013)

A thing of Faygo.

For 1.19~


----------



## Jags (Nov 22, 2013)

A litre of Mountain Dew

It is not nearly enough.


----------



## Nashida (Nov 22, 2013)

A hamper. My bunny managed to destroy my last one. Also got a few packs of those mini cans of Dr Pepper for work and a M:tG toolkit thingy since some local furs want to start up a group.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 22, 2013)

A Nook HD+ for my husbands birthday.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 22, 2013)

Not counting food?

A cat.


----------



## powderhound (Nov 22, 2013)

A 5 ton winch. It was on sale... OK the cable was all shiny and sparkly...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 25, 2013)

JTHM Directors Cut hard cover.


----------



## Arianna Dragoness (Nov 25, 2013)

Battlefield 4 for xbox 360 - $45.00


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 25, 2013)

How did you manage to get a copy of bf4 for 45 clams?


----------



## Hewge (Nov 25, 2013)

Rayman Legends, and Rayman origins.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 25, 2013)

m55 helmet


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 25, 2013)

Pizza, mini marshmallows, and milk.


----------



## Spikey2k2 (Nov 25, 2013)

Cigarettes.
Too fucking expensive: $11-12


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 25, 2013)

Five young Metallyticus violaceus.


----------



## Percy (Nov 25, 2013)

Some black paws for $55. Was at MFF.
I'm officially a furfag now.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 25, 2013)

Percy said:


> Some black paws for $55. Was at MFF.
> I'm officially a furfag now.


One of us! 
One of us!


----------



## Magick (Nov 27, 2013)

A skirt


----------



## Willow (Nov 27, 2013)

Within the past two days: two e-cigs, gum, sunflower seeds, and an Arizona tea.

That's roughly $25.


----------



## Punnchy (Nov 27, 2013)

Breaks for Nuucat's car, including Roaders(sp), and then $10 at walmart on food and a usb wall plug in.


----------



## Demensa (Nov 27, 2013)

Ground coffee and a chocolate bar.


----------



## Meeesh (Nov 27, 2013)

ALoe vera & Manuka honey juice and a bottle of Vitamin E bodywash *health kick*


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 28, 2013)

This figure:

http://images.goodsmile.info/cgm/im...80/large/fe1785daad521a3c99489769c3b11748.jpg

Christmas present to myself.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 28, 2013)

Wolf Children in a Bluray/DVD combo pack.


----------



## clinteastwood95 (Nov 30, 2013)

Oh! Oh! The last note-worthy thing I purchased was a concert ticket to see Sigur Ros. Best. Concert. Ever. (Maybe. Still on the fence with that concert, and Circa Survive.)


----------



## clinteastwood95 (Nov 30, 2013)

$40 Ticket, By the By.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 30, 2013)

clinteastwood95 said:


> $40 Ticket, By the By.



There's an "Edit Post" button so you don't have to double-post to add minor details like this.


----------



## Saga (Nov 30, 2013)

Willow said:


> an Arizona tea.
> 
> That's roughly $25.


Fify :v

ot: A steam wallet card thing from CVS because of the autumn sale.


----------



## Jags (Nov 30, 2013)

A lush new pair of headphones.

And many alcohol for the day, for celebration after we beat the Aussies. Or, for depression if they beat us.


----------



## Sioras F. Nightfire (Nov 30, 2013)

A Peter North-sized nerdgasm


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 30, 2013)

Logitech Performance Mouse MX, $100.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 30, 2013)

2014 woves calender


----------



## Azure (Nov 30, 2013)

a thick glass rod and a butane torch


----------



## clinteastwood95 (Nov 30, 2013)

Lobar said:


> There's an "Edit Post" button so you don't have to double-post to add minor details like this.


Thanks. Still learning things.


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 30, 2013)

Probably Skyrim, which I picked up last Friday in the Steam Autumn sale for Â£3.74.
Still, even though I've downloaded it I haven't even touched it yet. I have a full week of exams coming up, and I've had to revise excessively.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Nov 30, 2013)

Cadbury with oreo in.


----------



## Jean Kirstein (Dec 1, 2013)

Seltzer. eue


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 1, 2013)

A lb of white sculpey, some clay tools, some paint brushes, gloss acrylic sealer, and two more colors of acrylic paint.


----------



## Inpw (Dec 1, 2013)

1X fuel injector and 4X plug wires.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 1, 2013)

6-inch veggie from Subway.


----------



## Magick (Dec 1, 2013)

Dark Souls


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 2, 2013)

New Super Mario Bros 2, used, from Amazon.


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 3, 2013)

Wolf's Rain Volume 1, the first book in a two-part manga series.


----------



## Pine (Dec 3, 2013)

Bubble-wrap envelopes to ship out some stuff I sold on Ebay.
Damn, I'm boring.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 3, 2013)

Replacement rotors for my RC heli.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 4, 2013)

Potato and leak soup from work. It sucked :-[


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 4, 2013)

My boyfriend made me buy my own Christmas present from my work cause my discount.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 4, 2013)

Lint Roller, cookies and cream themed puppy chow stuff, roll of tape.


----------



## Magick (Dec 5, 2013)

Alligator meat stick, bottle of mead and a bottle of beer.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 5, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Potato and leak soup from work. It sucked :-[


Aw that sucks, usually thats an awesome soup.



I just bought our sponsor pre-regs for FC. Fuck waiting in line I say!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 6, 2013)

mcnuggets ._.
Damn you weed and poor judgement


----------



## Blissful.Oblivion (Dec 6, 2013)

christmas gifts... for... all my friends... such little money now... :c //cries



> mcnuggets ._.
> Damn you weed and poor judgement



That sounds like much fun C:


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 6, 2013)

Blissful.Oblivion said:


> christmas gifts... for... all my friends... such little money now... :c //cries
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like much fun C:



It was lol


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 6, 2013)

Pizza from Sbrarros


----------



## Zenia (Dec 6, 2013)

I just bought a tailor shop. It cost $20,000.


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 6, 2013)

these http://rockitsounds.com/shop/product/?prod_id=16


----------



## Enviious (Dec 6, 2013)

A $2599 Cintiq Tablet


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 6, 2013)

25 grams of oregano


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 7, 2013)

4 grams of medical oregano.
Hop up parts for my RC 1/24 scale short course truck for FC in January. Many suiters will chase/be chased.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 7, 2013)

Zenia said:


> I just bought a tailor shop. It cost $20,000.



MANY CONGRATULATIONINGS

OT: 16 litres of milk. Don't judge me.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 7, 2013)

Azure said:


> a thick glass rod and a butane torch



Fuck yeah grievos.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 7, 2013)

Â£5's worth of jelly beans.


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 7, 2013)

stuf and things  300$


----------



## Inpw (Dec 7, 2013)

Alcohol.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 7, 2013)

I spent $5 on pizza, a plate of cookies, chex mix and a carton of chocolate milk.

I WAS STARVING DAMMIT!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 7, 2013)

A beef brisket sandwich.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 7, 2013)

Cheap Xmas lights for the tree, just so once the tree is gone again they end up in my room :3


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2013)

Wired 360 controller.


----------



## Jags (Dec 8, 2013)

Hail To The King and City Of Evil.

I want to build an epic collection of CD's, I'm off to a slow start though


----------



## SL1PSH0D (Dec 8, 2013)

A loaf of bread and a bag of cookies. o.o


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 8, 2013)

It's the 4th time this week I got ice cream, I regret nothing


----------



## Echoshock (Dec 8, 2013)

Does car insurance count?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 8, 2013)

A commission for 35$ from my fave artist.
Hasn't been made yet.


----------



## Jags (Dec 8, 2013)

All the christmas presents. So expensive 

Though I may soon have eyes out for commissionable artists.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 10, 2013)

A 48 led ultra violet flash light. We've been getting scorpions in our kitchen and near the pool in the backyard, so I got this uv flashlight to spot em before someone or our dog gets stung. Whats does a uv light have to do with scorpions you say? The evil mother fuckers glow under a blacklight aka uv light.


----------



## Lomberdia (Dec 10, 2013)

I bought a Christian fake book so I can play at the retirement homes in town this Christmas for the old folks, plenty of Christian music for the season since I'm sure it sucks not being able to spend it with family for whatever reason. Also bought a tuxedo from the formal bridal store at the mall for a wedding gig I'm booked for on New Year's Eve.

Everything was about $247 total.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 10, 2013)

I filled up my girlfriend's gas tank, bought 4 books at the store I work at (b3g1f), 2 bottle of schnaps, bottle of rum, $20 bottle of allergy medicine, A series 3(I think) my little pony blind bag figure, chocolate mint milk, stuff to bake with.


----------



## Milo (Dec 10, 2013)

Black Ink. a drawing program that I'll probably regret


----------



## Willow (Dec 10, 2013)

A bookshelf $17
Foam $38

I kind of needed the bookshelf though


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Dec 10, 2013)

I paid $1,200 for a course to help build entrepreneurial skills.


----------



## Jags (Dec 10, 2013)

All the Christmas presents. Â£200 poorer, these gits better appreciate the effort I put into ordering this stuff online!


----------



## Sumi (Dec 10, 2013)

I bought 4 rats yesterday for $10  Haven't had pet rats in a while... I missed 'em :3.


----------



## Rakkit (Dec 10, 2013)

A pair of Turtle Beach headphones and Battlefield 4 for a special someone!


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 10, 2013)

A powdered donut from one of the last Dunkin' Donuts in my state that still bakes their own donuts. SO. GOOD.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 10, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> A powdered donut from one of the last Dunkin' Donuts in my state that still bakes their own donuts. SO. GOOD.



This is sufficient cause for a new donut thread. Maybe it'll even summon Inciatus back!


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 10, 2013)

Wendy's. I was walking enjoying the cool weather and I got hungry. =w=


----------



## Saga (Dec 10, 2013)

Pontiac Firebird model for christmas, for my dad. He had one before my mom made him get rid of it because he liked running from the police too much and racing people :/

It had a glass roof and he would tell me about how if it ever rolled he would most definitely die
He loved that car


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 10, 2013)

Food, and a dollar 2014 calendar with all sorts of pretty scenery photos.

I also got the "Classics" levels pack for NSMB2 for $2.50, since it was cheap.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 10, 2013)

a soda from subway then a coke from the vending machine


----------



## Lomberdia (Dec 11, 2013)

Nobody ordered themselves a new bad dragon toy yet for Christmas. Tis the season to be giving (or receiving depending what role you like). Actually....I did buy a friend of mine the stupidly giant griffin dildo as a joke, she always brags about what she can take up her snatch...so I'mma give her a test. She should be getting it soon. >:3


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 11, 2013)

Lomberdia said:


> Nobody ordered themselves a new bad dragon toy yet for Christmas. Tis the season to be giving (or receiving depending what role you like). Actually....I did buy a friend of mine the stupidly giant griffin dildo as a joke, she always brags about what she can take up her snatch...so I'mma give her a test. She should be getting it soon. >:3



This needed to be shared why?


----------



## Lomberdia (Dec 11, 2013)

d.batty said:


> This needed to be shared why?


You needed to make a comment about it why? See how this work.

@Mr.Fox: That too xD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 11, 2013)

d.batty said:


> This needed to be shared why?



Because latex gryphons.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 22, 2013)

Loaded Questions Adult - $18
Family Guy Yatzee (peterburg) - $12
2x Mlp blind bag figures (wonderbolts set) - $2.40 ea
Borderlands Novel - $2.39 

I'll probably end up wiping out the blind bags.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 22, 2013)

A $10 case for my 2DS, so the screens don't get all fucked up.

And now it's covered in Metal Gear pins.


----------



## Aggybyte (Dec 22, 2013)

The biggest bag of Reese's money can buy.


----------



## Lone Wolf 98 (Dec 22, 2013)

A ipad air a ps4 and a stereo system


----------



## Fawna (Dec 22, 2013)

Earrings...  _/hides_


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 22, 2013)

Fawna said:


> Earrings...  _/hides_



As long as your jewelry buying habit isn't as over the top and habitual as my better half's, there's no reason to hide doing that.


----------



## BearLyons (Dec 22, 2013)

The last thing I bought, I believe was Resident Evil 6, but this was for someone's Christmas present.
The last thing I bought FOR MYSELF however... Waaas a bar of chocolate... 30p... heck yeah.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 22, 2013)

a $1 soda from subway


----------



## taras hyena (Dec 22, 2013)

Gas, groceries, testosterone booster and 8 pound ankle weights. :I

Today was the shit.


----------



## Sar (Dec 22, 2013)

Bought a couple of ZEOzest bottles from the store. Why does it taste so spicy I have no idea.


----------



## Nashida (Dec 22, 2013)

Two long sleeve sweat-wicking shirts, another pair of sweat-wicking pants, a dorky holiday T-shirt, a Red Sox Santa hat, two packs of Starburst candy canes and a red now for yesterday's furmeet, plus Caltrate and women's vitamins because I was getting low.

Exciting, ain't it?


----------



## Willow (Dec 22, 2013)

A wreath and decorations for said wreath all for $5 

They were on sale.


----------



## ShadowFireWolf (Dec 22, 2013)

Half of the cost of a PS4 and 2 games and a paddle so about $250


----------



## Rinz (Dec 22, 2013)

paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaants~


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 23, 2013)

an itaste vtr, a very fancy ecig box mod with adjustable voltage and wattage.


----------



## Saga (Dec 23, 2013)

Fawna said:


> Earrings...  _/hides_


why do we call them earrings
sure, they go on your ears, but they arent rings

earrocks
earpins?


----------



## Hewge (Dec 23, 2013)

Saga said:


> why do we call them earrings
> sure, they go on your ears, but they arent rings
> 
> earrocks
> earpins?



Because the generic earring is a golden ring shape.


----------



## Kiwisalad (Dec 23, 2013)

Christmas presents for the family. Gonna be the first Christmas we've had altogether for a few years so it's a bit more spendy then most Christmases. An N17 hoodie, new set of nice towels, Polo Cologne, Chocolates, a bottle of Bombay sapphire, A soft fleece blanket, some Christmas socks, 2 mugs + cards. Also gonna buy a few steam games for my buddy. totaling: 325$


----------



## Konotashi (Dec 23, 2013)

5 neon tetras (fish). 
3 of which died. 
Fragile little fucks. ):<


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 23, 2013)

Saga said:


> why do we call them earrings
> sure, they go on your ears, but they arent rings
> 
> earrocks
> earpins?


I have a ton of earrings that are actual hoops, though.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 23, 2013)

Some fancy chocolates for my mum for Christmas.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 23, 2013)

Konotashi said:


> 5 neon tetras (fish).
> 3 of which died.
> Fragile little fucks. ):<


They so tiny. You look at them wrong and their insides pop.


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 23, 2013)

three picture frames for my ink drawings so i can gift in style. 25$


----------



## TeX (Dec 25, 2013)

Well, i got https://tinyurl.com/mjja2l for a christmas party because i was un-willingly volunteered to bring sweets. Now i have half that box in my closet. ._.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 26, 2013)

I just spent my Amazon gift cards. I got Hausu, NeverEnding Story (the book), and the Darkstalkers comic trade.


----------



## lefurr (Dec 27, 2013)

I bought COD: Ghost (PC version) I regret it. The game runs like absolute horse shit.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 27, 2013)

I have been buying bad games to gift people and have a laugh.
So far I've spent about 15e on them and made about 10 people suffer and wish christmas never happened.


----------



## Jags (Dec 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I have been buying bad games to gift people and have a laugh.
> So far I've spent about 15e on them and made about 10 people suffer and wish christmas never happened.



And one very happy wizard! :V


I bought this for myself:
http://calgarycosplay.com/foxhoodie.php


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 27, 2013)

How's brushing and training unicorns working out for ya? :V


----------



## Inpw (Dec 27, 2013)

Haute Cabriere Pinot Noir wine and flowers.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 27, 2013)

Accretion said:


> Haute Cabriere Pinot Noir wine and flowers.



You in trouble, or about to romance the pants off someone? :3c


----------



## Inpw (Dec 27, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> You in trouble, or about to romance the pants off someone? :3c



Both...


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 27, 2013)

A few Daft Punk and Deadmau5 CD's.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 27, 2013)

Accretion said:


> Both...



ooh boy

GODSPEED


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 27, 2013)

*Subway* on a gift card.


----------



## Tao (Dec 27, 2013)

A spice rack, an authentic leather bomber jacket, and a copy of Highlander at the thrift store.


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 27, 2013)

Tao said:


> A spice rack, *an authentic leather bomber jacket*, and a copy of Highlander at the thrift store.



Do you feel that? I am pretty sure my jealousy is palpable.

My last purchase was smokehouse almonds. _I have my priorities_.


----------



## Willow (Dec 28, 2013)

A Crockpot because I accidentally broke my mom's old one and wanted to replace it. I also bought some Mellow Yellow

It was $22 altogether.

This was yesterday btw


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 28, 2013)

I bought a marine piling because it was the closest thing I could get to a log.


----------



## Zenia (Dec 28, 2013)

I just bought some curtains for the change-room stalls for my new business.  Now that the floor is clean I can hem them and hang 'em up. ($67 after tax)

Oh, I also paid for new signs to be made and mounted on the building. ($280)


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 28, 2013)

A new motor and speed control for one of my RC trucks.  Woot 70+mph.


----------



## Carnau (Dec 28, 2013)

Cake and ice cream. I'm kind of a faggit for both ;B


----------



## Percy (Dec 28, 2013)

I bought Skullgirls for ~$10. $40 more to spend. o-o


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Dec 28, 2013)

An ink cartridge for my printer plus some odds and ends for the bathroom. (Then my DVD player died two days later now that I am broke for the moment....damn it.)


----------



## Sar (Dec 28, 2013)

Carnau said:


> Cake and ice cream. I'm kind of a faggit for both ;B


And for sauce. Can't live without some sauce.


----------



## DeCatt (Dec 29, 2013)

The entire Bad Dragon catalog A stylus for a turntable. About $30 I think.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 29, 2013)

DeCatt said:


> The entire Bad Dragon catalog A stylus for a turntable. About $30 I think.


Good god man youd have to be some kind of millionaire.

What kind of stylus/cart? Im running Ortofon nightclub concordes. Had em nearly 10 years and only had to replace the stylus three times in each with heavy use.


----------



## PsychopathicRaccoon (Dec 29, 2013)

Bought teriyaki flavored beef jerky, was 6.99$ Was tasty


----------



## Zylo Wolf (Dec 29, 2013)

A bottle of coke, a pastry and a pack of smokes, all in all only $4.25, man I love the pricing for things in Ecuador.


----------



## DeCatt (Dec 29, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Good god man youd have to be some kind of millionaire.
> 
> What kind of stylus/cart? Im running Ortofon nightclub concordes. Had em nearly 10 years and only had to replace the stylus three times in each with heavy use.



I'm a big fan of the older Shure carts, just replaced my old cheap conical stylus on a M91ED with an elliptical. Other carts I've had have been M75's and M97XE's. I'd like to get my hands on a V15, but the M91ED has been the best I've owned so far. Lovely sound and smooth reproduction across the whole range


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 29, 2013)

_Hild _and _The Lies of Locke Lamora_


----------



## LadyToorima (Dec 29, 2013)

I bought two candy bars at work last night cause I had a chocolate craving. I'm a fatty. q.q


----------



## Kayla (Dec 29, 2013)

Rat Food.


----------



## Khaki (Dec 29, 2013)

A decorative tea cup for twelve dollars.


----------



## DrDingo (Dec 30, 2013)

Earlier today in London I got a designer jacket. Which is really strange for me, as I am not the sort of guy to splash out my disposable income on clothing. Still, it looked nice and my parents pressured me a little to get it.


----------



## Punnchy (Dec 31, 2013)

Food to last for a few days.


----------



## DeCatt (Dec 31, 2013)

New set of sketching pencils. Going to be spending the break doing tons of art.


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 31, 2013)

Strawberry Kiwi Arizona, yum~


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 31, 2013)

I got myself a dremel. Needed to fit a new door lock after the last one broke, but the new one didn't _quite_ fit right and need a few mil of metal shaved off the plate. I'd been looking for an excuse to buy one anyway.


----------



## TobyDingo (Dec 31, 2013)

A pack of extra strength cold & flu pills and 2 kigurumi.


----------



## Deo (Dec 31, 2013)

I just stuffed a ROTH IRA with Vanguard, had to do it asap to get in on the 2013 tax year because I was dawdling over choosing a ROTH IRA or a traditional IRA. But I'm young and when I'm old and feeble I don't wanna pay taxes on this shit. (So it's not tax deferred, the rush was that there's still a $5,500 yearly cap).


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 31, 2013)

LizardKing said:


> I got myself a dremel. Needed to fit a new door lock after the last one broke, but the new one didn't _quite_ fit right and need a few mil of metal shaved off the plate. I'd been looking for an excuse to buy one anyway.


Dremels are amazing. I absolutely love them and all their fun accessories, especially the dremel "snake" extension.


----------



## Khaki (Dec 31, 2013)

A bottle of some locally made honey mead.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 31, 2013)

A used Nikon D7000 for 450â‚¬.
It was a backup camera from a wedding photographer with shutter count of just 5000. With a shutter rated for 150.000 clicks it's essentially pretty much brand new. You can't even see that it's a used camera XD

Edit: And now I ordered a new battery for it! While you can't see that the camera is used the battery certainly shows it's age. So that's another 26â‚¬.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Jan 1, 2014)

eye drops, got conjuntivitis, dammit Â¬Â¬


----------



## Lobar (Jan 1, 2014)

Deo said:


> I just stuffed a ROTH IRA with Vanguard, had to do it asap to get in on the 2013 tax year because I was dawdling over choosing a ROTH IRA or a traditional IRA. But I'm young and when I'm old and feeble I don't wanna pay taxes on this shit. (So it's not tax deferred, the rush was that there's still a $5,500 yearly cap).



Ack, wish I'd written the saving part of my finance thread-in-progress already.  You did good, but you actually have until tax day to finish making your 2013 contributions, so you weren't as time-crunched to make your decision as you thought.

All the rest of you should be doing this if you can, by the way.  Exactly this.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 2, 2014)

2x 30oz sodas for $.73 ea


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 2, 2014)

Does making a student loan payment count as a purchase? I'm paying toward something I already bought...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 2, 2014)

A bunch of fancy water.
Voss
Waiwera
Acqua Panna
S.Pellegrino


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 3, 2014)

2x 30oz soda for .73 ea (day two).


----------



## Willow (Jan 3, 2014)

A pair of work boots, thermal socks for said boots, and some bear socks just because. $43 altogether.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jan 3, 2014)

Starbucks. Not something â€‹from the store, I mean the store itself :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 3, 2014)

I wish starfucks had other tea other than tazo.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 3, 2014)

d.batty said:


> I wish starfucks had other tea other than tazo.


around here they have southern style sweet tea, and it's actually some of the best i had.

got a pair of sennheiser headset coming in today http://en-us.sennheiser.com/gaming-headset-stereo-dolby-headphone-pc-323d


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 3, 2014)

A roll cage for my rc short course truck.


----------



## Nashida (Jan 3, 2014)

Supplies for some emergency commissions I opened. Namely Mod Podge, two bags each of small and large clear marble gems, magnetic tacky strips, and drawing paper. And a how to draw furries book that was in the same location as the paper at Michael's.

Plus Pokemon X cuz I'm slow like that.


----------



## Sar (Jan 3, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Starbucks. Not something â€‹from the store, I mean the store itself :V



and I bought from said Store today. Thank you for subtly robbing me.


----------



## Jason- (Jan 4, 2014)

A pewter neck chain with a Baphomet head and pentagram.


----------



## Melzi (Jan 4, 2014)

Surface Pro 128 $600,  Milwaukee Impact wrench $425, paul mitchel shampoo $25


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 5, 2014)

Popeye's chicken <$10
Chipotle burrito with chicken <$10


----------



## Nashida (Jan 5, 2014)

Gas. Since I don't like to let my tank dip lower than 1/3 in the winter if I can help it.


----------



## Tailmon1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Skull Candy Gaming headset.


----------



## Magick (Jan 5, 2014)

Double Bastard Ale, Witch's Wit and an alligator meat stick


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 5, 2014)

Tailmon1 said:


> Skull Candy Gaming headset.


Im sorry :{


----------



## Vega (Jan 6, 2014)

A 32" HDTV for my PS4.


----------



## Ley (Jan 6, 2014)

candy because im an adult.


----------



## Punnchy (Jan 6, 2014)

$4 combo at kum and go


----------



## Antronach (Jan 6, 2014)

Castlevania Portrait of Ruin. Game's pretty fun.


----------

